# What is your height and weight?



## Maxtor

I am 6' 2 and 11 and a half stone. where do you sit at?










Maxtor.


----------



## scoobymad

5'11

11.6 stone


----------



## Matt.

Roughly and i'm slightly embarrassed.

6' Just under 16 Stone.

On the border line of Obese? WTF?


----------



## -Kev-

6ft, 11 1/2 stone (ish), been same for about 10 years lol
thes types of charts need taking with a pinch of salt imo. my grandad was told he's obese (he's just over 6ft, and about 15 stone). was told to loose about 2 stone but he'd look ill if he did tbh. nurse was going by a chart :wall: obviously he ignored this 'advice' and loves his food lol


----------



## -Kev-

Matt. said:


> Roughly and i'm slightly embarrassed.
> 
> 6' Just under 16 Stone.
> 
> On the border line of Obese? WTF?


i rest my case, if you were ten stone heavier then yes thats obese but what a load of c**p :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ

Matt. said:


> Roughly and i'm slightly embarrassed.
> 
> 6' Just under 16 Stone.
> 
> On the border line of Obese? WTF?


BMI is a very basic and often terrible way of calculating healthy weight.

I know guys who are extremely fit, built like a brick outhouse that the BMI says are "obese" due to the extra wieght of muscle vs fat.


----------



## SarahAnn

Yay, i'm a healthy weight. Now pass that box of chocolates


----------



## Matt.

Kev, TBH, *I think* i'd look unhealthy if I was to lose 3 stone to be 'Healthy Weight'


----------



## ITHAQVA

5' 10-11" Around 15 & half stone :doublesho

Dam those weigths


----------



## Matt.

Thought you trained for strength.


----------



## DiscoTD5

According to the docs I'm not tall enough for my weight. 5' 11" 16 st, the last time I was my perfect weight i'd just been born!


----------



## Deano

-Kev- said:


> 6ft, 11 1/2 stone (ish), been same for about 10 years lol
> thes types of charts need taking with a pinch of salt imo. my grandad was told he's obese (he's just over 6ft, and about 15 stone). was told to loose about 2 stone but he'd look ill if he did tbh. nurse was going by a chart :wall: obviously he ignored this 'advice' and loves his food lol


mate of mine was told by his life insurance he was morbidly obese as he's 19 stone and 6feet tall. what they dont take into account was that he's a friggin powerhouse, not an ounce of fat on him.


----------



## CraigQQ

might be easier to lose a few pounds than to grow a few inches DiscoTD5 :lol:

don't listen to everything the docs say.. most of them work of the BMI chart above.


----------



## Ross

5' 11" 14 Stone.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Matt. said:


> Thought you trained for strength.


I know its really odd, but low reps make me put on some muscle mass too


----------



## CraigQQ

Deano said:


> mate of mine was told by his life insurance he was morbidly obese as he's 19 stone and 6feet tall. what they dont take into account was that he's a friggin powerhouse, not an ounce of fat on him.


 whats even stranger about that deano is according to the bmi chart above 19st isnt "very obese" its just "obese" so even if they were working off the above nonsense then its wrong..


----------



## -Kev-

Deano said:


> mate of mine was told by his life insurance he was morbidly obese as he's 19 stone and 6feet tall. what they dont take into account was that he's a friggin powerhouse, not an ounce of fat on him.


is his forum name 'Viper'?  :lol:


----------



## Deano

CraigQQ said:


> whats even stranger about that deano is according to the bmi chart above 19st isnt "very obese" its just "obese" so even if they were working off the above nonsense then its wrong..


they wanted to put his life insurance premium up so no doubt there was a bit of spin in there.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Ross said:


> 5' 11" 14 Stone.







:lol:


----------



## Spoony

About 5'10 and 11 stone me


----------



## CraigQQ

isnt Lee (concoursCC) about 6'6" and 16 stone...
according to the above chart hes overwieght... I'm definitely not telling him.. hes scary huge :lol:


----------



## Deano

you rotten git Kev. :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

CraigQQ said:


> isnt Lee (concoursCC) about 6'6" and 16 stone...
> according to the above chart hes overwieght... I'm definitely not telling him.. hes scary huge :lol:


chicken! 

(i'll tell him if i get Mod status so i can un-ban myself :lol


----------



## Deano

CraigQQ said:


> isnt Lee (concoursCC) about 6'6" and 16 stone...
> according to the above chart hes overwieght... I'm definitely not telling him.. hes scary huge :lol:


its ok mate. i'll tell him what you said. larda*se was it? :thumb:


----------



## maestegman

6' 5" and 22st here.


----------



## -Kev-

maestegman said:


> 6' 5" and 22st here.


just right :thumb:


----------



## McClane

5'10". 12st 7lbs. 

BMI is certainly very arbitrary; Linford Christie's BMI was 36! Waist size and Bodyfat % count more. Although, lots of "muscle-men" end up with heart problems.

I'm the first to admit though. My "fighting weight" would be more like 11 1/2 st though. I used to be 10st at 21! :doublesho:

Amuses me with an interest in boxing, that at 21 I'd have been a light welterweight (Ricky Hatton/Amir Khan), now, if I go out and have a kebab it bumps me above the Light Heavy limit (175lbs) into cruiserweight territory (from 175-to-200lbs). So I'd have to get in the ring with the likes of Evander Holyfield/David Haye at the start of the careers! Better lay off the burgers!


----------



## Deano

tell you what, we'd have a decent rugby team on here. 6,1 and 19stone myself. I do suffer from pie retention though.


----------



## maestegman

-Kev- said:


> just right :thumb:


Yep. Built for power not speed ;-)


----------



## magpieV6

5'3 .... about 9 stone now  !


----------



## bigmc

I'm 6'1 and 15 stone, that graph is BS and so is the BMI scale, the BMI chart says I should be 11.5 stone, I'd look ill at that weight. The charts take no notice of skeletal mass, muscle mass and general build, I'm broad shouldered with massive thighs so will always weigh more than a normal build guy.

Look at The Rock, 6'5 and 19-20 stone falls into the obese category the fat ****.


----------



## maestegman

Deano said:


> tell you what, we'd have a decent rugby team on here. 6,1 and 19stone myself. I do suffer from pie retention though.


No kidding - I have been known to throw the odd ball around too.

Pieretentionitis here too


----------



## Matt.

CraigQQ said:


> isnt Lee (concoursCC) about 6'6" and 16 stone...
> according to the above chart hes overwieght... I'm definitely not telling him.. hes scary huge :lol:


I've just tried to find him on the members mugshots.

Im sure he posted a photo of him and his good lady on holiday.


----------



## Deano

it is total BS. so outdated it's unreal.


----------



## -Kev-

Deano said:


> tell you what, we'd have a decent rugby team on here. 6,1 and 19stone myself. I do suffer from pie retention though.


:lol: just 'big boned' lol


----------



## Deano

-Kev- said:


> :lol: just 'big boned' lol


just the one massive one.:thumb: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

-Kev- said:


> chicken!
> 
> (i'll tell him if i get Mod status so i can un-ban myself :lol





Deano said:


> its ok mate. i'll tell him what you said. larda*se was it? :thumb:


:lol: dont do that.. im moving near him.. he knows where to find me now!! :lol:


----------



## trv8

Well, I'm 5' 11'' and 18 stone :thumb:
Got one of these charts in my Doctors.
The Doc said to me "You should be able to loose a fair bit of weight quite easily!"
I said "Now let me stop you right there Doc. There's no way I'm cutting half my knob off just to loose a few stone." :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

bigmc said:


> I'm 6'1 and 15 stone, that graph is BS and so is the BMI scale, the BMI chart says I should be 11.5 stone, I'd look ill at that weight. The charts take no notice of skeletal mass, muscle mass and general build, I'm broad shouldered with massive thighs so will always weigh more than a normal build guy.
> 
> Look at The Rock, 6'5 and 19-20 stone falls into the obese category* the fat *****


:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

Deano said:


> you rotten git Kev. :lol:


he's a big softy really


----------



## bigmc

-Kev- said:


> :lol: just 'big boned' lol


Said that to my doc once when he said I should be 11.5 stone, he said, and I quote "all skeletons weigh the same" - I've since changed my doctor.


----------



## Deano

bigmc said:


> Said that to my doc once when he said I should be 11.5 stone, he said, and I quote "all skeletons weigh the same" - I've since changed my doctor.


bloody hell. wasn't doctor bob off the lee nelson show was it? :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

5"10 and just a tad more than 11 and a half stone.


----------



## Matt.

Craig - Where are you moving to? Are you still a Chef?


----------



## bigmc

Deano said:


> bloody hell. wasn't doctor bob off the lee nelson show was it? :lol:


He was like Dr Nick from the Simpsons...


----------



## -Kev-

alan_mcc said:


> 5"10 and just a tad more than 11 and a half stone.


wheres that Ali G video again..... :lol:


----------



## trv8

Well, I'm 5' 11'' and 18 stone :thumb:
Got one of these charts in my Doctors.
The Doc said to me "You should be able to loose a fair bit of weight quite easily!"
I said "Now let me stop you right there Doc. There's no way I'm cutting half my knob off just to loose a few stone." :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

Matt. said:


> Craig - Where are you moving to? Are you still a Chef?


still a secret atm but no not a chef after the 27th of this month.


----------



## Matt.

Ahh, come on PM me.


----------



## Ross

-Kev- said:


> Ali G in da house - Fatty bum bum - YouTube
> 
> :lol:


F you


----------



## alan_mcc

-Kev- said:


> wheres that Ali G video again..... :lol:


I'm a crafty little bugger.. and according to the scale I'm healthy


----------



## trv8

Well, I'm 5' 11'' and 18 stone :thumb:
Got one of these charts in my Doctors.
The Doc said to me "You should be able to loose a fair bit of weight quite easily!"
I said "Now let me stop you right there Doc. There's no way I'm cutting half my knob off just to loose a few stone." :lol: :lol:


----------



## happmadison1978

6' 4 and just under 16 I've lost a lot of muscle since my second row days- keep meaning to get back to the gym and get more width on!

When I was young after I started Jiu Jitsu and Muay Thai I was weighed all the time and they were surprised I was as heavy- +1 for you ditching your doc , skeleteons most def. NOT all the same. Which cereal did he get tokens from to qualify? Anyhoo, tell that to my Dr- he reckons my wrists, hands and shoulders are way more dense than average.


----------



## 306chris

6ft and 14 stone - overweight according to that chart. 

Mind you I've not been to the toilet for a few hours I could easily loose a pund or two.


----------



## chunkytfg

6'2'' and 18 stone. but very fit even with the big belly.

half marathon in 2 weeks! 

Full marathon and ironman triathlon planned for next year!


----------



## ITHAQVA

I think there is way too much emphasis on the esthetics of the human body & fitness, true fitness is within :thumb:


----------



## Ross

this time last year I was probably 17.5 stone.


----------



## Multipla Mick

I'm six foot two ish I think, been a while since I measured myself, likewise my weight, no idea but no doubt a few pasties the wrong side of what's wise.

But what I want to know is.... Just what exactly is Maxtor up to? First he wants to know how far it is to the moon, now how tall and chubby we all are







You been buying up old Saturn Fives on Ebay or something Maxtor?


----------



## nick.s

Just under 6' 3" when I was measured in the hospital. Am currently trying to lose a little weight, and have come down to 15 stone


----------



## millns84

6 foot and 11 stone - Just about get into the "healthy" bracket.


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Roughly and i'm slightly embarrassed.
> 
> *6' Just under 16 Stone.*
> 
> On the border line of Obese? WTF?


We must be twins.... :thumb:

I was in my 'best' shape about 6 years ago & just over 16st... no one called me fat then


----------



## bigmc

J1ODY A said:


> We must be twins.... :thumb:
> 
> *I was in my 'best' shape about 6 years ago & just over 16st... no one called me fat then*


I was in my best shape about 6 years ago too, 240lb and <10% bodyfat.


----------



## R5 MEE

6' 100kg Obese my srea!


----------



## Ming

6'2" 14st 4lb. 
53 years of age and a 32" waist.
Not as good as I was 5 years ago but too much retirement sitting down stuff.
Gonna get fit again and loose a couple of lb
Ming the steady


----------



## dubstyle

6'1" - 14 1/2 stone and want to be heavier not lighter, that charts a little strange ;-)


----------



## ghost_walker

6 foot and 9 and half stone i just and no more make it into the healthy range.

but i can lose weight quick, but takes ages to put on and i love my bacon rolls!!

i have a proven quick metabolism you see!! handy at times as well

my own doc uses that bmi as a very rough guide then looks at what you actually do and makes judgment from there.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

6ft 1 and 14 stone 9! Pure Welsh love machine


----------



## Naddy37

No laughing.....:lol:

5' 6"

9st.


----------



## chrisc

6ft 18stone11-19stone1lb but im very wide.Im a fit fatty


----------



## alan_mcc

neilos said:


> No laughing.....:lol:
> 
> 5' 6"
> 
> 9st.


And everyone calls ME little!


----------



## Denzle

6'4 27stone 63" chest, 44" waist. Morbidly obese apparently! Ex rugby player, ex power lifter, current Grandad. Should have seen me before i developed anorexia!!!


----------



## GR33N

6'1" and 17stone 8 at the minute, recently lost 2 stone though, looking to lose about another 2. Im generally a muscular build though :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

6ft 3 and 17 1/2 stone


----------



## zaphod

Here's my latest print out. This is for when I was manning the blood pressure monitor and Body Composition Analyser at the office for the week's Health Fayre, last year. Nothing much has changed.










What the unobvious means.

FFM - Free Fat Mass - how much Muscle, Bone, Tissue, Water and all other Fat Free Masses.
TBW - Total Body Water - how hydrated you are. Acceptable ranges are - Men 50 - 65%, Women 45 - 60%
BMR - Basal Metabolic Rate
Visceral Fat Rating - amount of fat around the vital organs - anything less than 13 is acceptable.
BMR at the bottom is Bone Mass Ratio - how much do your Bones' mass contribute to your total weight.
BMI desireable range 18.5 - 24.9
My Blood Pressure remained at around 125/76 all week - well within the normal range. There is no average pulse rate for anyone. However, most have a rate of c.72 bpm. Anything between 60 and 100 bpm is fine, for Joe Public. Athletes have a pulse of around 50bpm, and I had a few of those during the week.

I was chuffed with all my own readouts, especially the metabolic age!
(although I reckon I could do with putting on a stone and a half to be honest - went on a diet when I was 13 stone, and think I overdid it.


----------



## ChuckH

6.4 18 stone. I train very hard now and am back instructing in Wado Ryu Karate.. I'm not fat just a big guy....
Lets be honest here..... A person knows if they are obese or just big ?? Muscle weighs twice as much as fat....


----------



## ITHAQVA

ChuckH said:


> 6.4 18 stone. I train very hard now and am back instructing in Wado Ryu Karate.. I'm not fat just a big guy....
> Lets be honest here..... A person knows if they are obese or just big ?? Muscle weighs twice as much as fat....


Tottaly agree, people are shocked when i tell them im over 15 & half stone :doublesho

My doctor said BMI is a load of  & way to generic to be of any use in body weight/health calculations, he just checks the bodyfat on my upper arms or is it he just likes to pinch me coz im soooo cute  :lol:


----------



## ChuckH

Age too plays a part whether We like it or not !! 18 months ago I was near to 19.5 stone which even for a guy with a very large frame to hang it on was just to heavy... So back into training Hard !! Dropped two stone in 3 months..
At the end of the day If You are happy and are still fit and not endangering Your life then that as far as I'm concerned is cool...

There is in My mind no doubt though as the years creep by the Male has a tendency to retain a little more weight... I'm 54 now.. I was 16.5 stone when I left school.......


----------



## Strothow

5'9 11.5 stone.


----------



## alan_mcc

^ Shortass


----------



## maestegman

ChuckH said:


> 6.4 18 stone. I train very hard now and am back instructing in Wado Ryu Karate.. I'm not fat just a big guy....
> Lets be honest here..... A person knows if they are obese or just big ?? Muscle weighs twice as much as fat....


Yep. An important point.

When I was playing rugby, my ideal playing weight was around 19st. At 6' 5", that would make me, even at 19st, morbidly obese.

My current weight of 22st is too much although I certainly don't look fat. I'm now aiming to get back to 20st - my recent dropping of alcohol should help!

I once played rugby with a fella who was 6' 10", weighed 21st and looked skinny!


----------



## ivor

6ft and weigh in at 16st I once hit the ideal weight and I looked ill as i had sunken eyes sockets and cheeks the only way i achieved that weight was living on ration packs for a week whilst playing war games ,the BMI shold also take into account your body type mine is and mesomorph

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3.htm


----------



## DampDog

5ft 10-11"
About 13st4lb at the moment which is a little heavy for me, I'm happier at 12st7lbs. But my heiatus hernia is playing me up something rotten at the moment so I'm eating little and often, and it tends to be sweets to stop my throat being sore. When and if it settles down again I'll try to get it off.

I made a mad promise to myself (1998) that when I hit 50 I'd still be 12st7 and be able to run 10k in under an hour!! and I'm 50 this coming May...


----------



## Perfezione

5'10" 12.5 stone 10% body fat.


----------



## kings..

I am 5ft 9 plus a bit! and about 17 1/2 stone don't know my BMI but the majority is good muscle mass


----------



## ITHAQVA

ivor said:


> 6ft and weigh in at 16st I once hit the ideal weight and I looked ill as i had sunken eyes sockets and cheeks the only way i achieved that weight was living on ration packs for a week whilst playing war games ,the BMI shold also take into account your body type mine is and mesomorph
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3.htm


I scored 1.58 & im both (Endomorph & Mesomorph)


----------



## bigmc

I got 1.83 mesomorph.


----------



## Matt.

I got 1.67


----------



## DampDog

Not got a clue what the numbers mean... 1.92?


----------



## ADW

im obese!


----------



## DE 1981

6ft 1" and around 13stone


----------



## hoikey

alex163 said:


> 5'10" 12.5 stone 10% body fat.


Not according to your avatar  lol

I'm too short and too fat by the looks of it lol


----------



## bigmc

hoikey said:


> Not according to your avatar  lol
> 
> I'm too short and too fat by the looks of it lol


Not tall enough for your weight.


----------



## hoikey

bigmc said:


> Not tall enough for your weight.


That's a nice way of putting "your a fat ****" lol. I used to go the gym 3 times a week and play footy bit then stopped it all and put on a lot of weight. I'm now about 5'10" and prob about 16 stone


----------



## zaphod

Last year there was talk of having a different kind of BMI for athletes and bodybuilders, because their figures are so skewed. Don't know what came of it.


----------



## hoikey

zaphod said:


> Last year there was talk of having a different kind of BMI for athletes and bodybuilders, because their figures are so skewed. Don't know what came of it.


Think with all the junk food and energy drinks I consume id be a body builder, just not building it with muscle lol.


----------



## Nanoman

I'd need to lose 5 stone to get to 'healthy' on that chart. I don't think it takes into consideration the offspring of farmers and rugby players!

I'd like to lose 3.5 stone max. I can outrun and outcycle many people that would be 'healthy' on that chart over short and long distances though. Resting heart rate of 40bpm which is apparently only normal for professional athletes!


----------



## DampDog

Nanoman said:


> Resting heart rate of 40bpm which is apparently only normal for professional athletes!



And people with knackered hearts, heart attack left mine beating slow in the low 40's. About 10 years back it dropped into the very low 30's which is not good, as it's pacemaker territory But sorted itself, thank goodness.


----------



## Perfezione

hoikey said:


> Not according to your avatar  lol
> 
> I'm too short and too fat by the looks of it lol


That was taken a while ago :lol:


----------



## hoikey

alex163 said:


> That was taken a while ago :lol:


lol. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

6'1 & 16.7 stone need to lose another stone, was up as high as 19 stone but manage to stay between 16 & 17 now


----------



## Dave182

5'9 and 12 stone. 

Just in the healthy bracket. 

Have a good amount of muscle though which brings it up, visible abs.


----------



## maestegman

Dave182 said:


> 5'9 and 12 stone.
> 
> Just in the healthy bracket.
> 
> Have a good amount of muscle though which brings it up, visible abs.


I have risible abs.

I'll get my coat . . .


----------



## hoikey

I have visible flabs lol


----------



## Perfezione

I've got the two lines across. Just need the one going down now. :lol:


----------



## Andyb0127

6'2 and 14st. 10lb.
Bodyfat 12%


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

6'1 and 9st 10lb

Uh oh.


----------



## trv8

Nanoman said:


> Resting heart rate of 40bpm which is apparently only normal for professional athletes!


Seems very low 40bpm.
I thought mine was low at 52bpm.


----------



## NickTB

6.1 16.1 stone. If I follow that chart, I actually look really ill. So ill in fact I have had people ask me if my weight loss was deliberate :doublesho I know as long as I'm over 15 stone, I look and feel good. Currently I'm around 3/4 stone overweight. Diet starts today!


----------



## R7KY D

5ft 10" , 13st 12lbs 

I'm not overweight , I'm comfortable 

I loathe charts like this who made them up anyway


----------



## ChuckH

R7KY D said:


> 5ft 10" , 13st 12lbs
> 
> I'm not overweight , I'm comfortable
> 
> I loathe charts like this who made them up anyway


Charts are ridiculous !! I was at a medical at the doctors a few years ago.. At the time I was in great shape... I was training 6 days a week and had huge muscle mass . After standing in the scales the Doctor said.... You are 4 stone overweight ! I was 6.4 and 17.5 stone.. I am also of the very large variety width wise.. At 13.5 stone I would have looked like a starved whippet !!
As I said above.. You will know if You are over the top !! If You are comfortable and happy and not placing Your long term health in danger and most importantly fit and healthy the so what if You don't fit the chart ???

If on the other hand You aren't...... Nows a good time to do something about it !!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

BMI is flawed, as hads been mentioned.

I am 5'7" (quite short as it happens) but i am 13st. 3st overweight. What it doesn't take into account is that i have to wear a 44" jacket to get my shoulders in and have to have them tailored to fit me properly.

I can't get my thighs and **** into jeans that fit my waist and given the fashion at teh moment for all men to look like girls that are 'pre-op', perhaps that's a good thing.


----------



## zaphod

Have to say something similar, ChuckH. When I went for a medical at a new practise quite a few years ago, Nursey did the facts and figures, and said that I was then 2 stone overweight, and remarked that that was ridiculous, and that I looked perfectly OK!


----------



## adamck

Im about 5'8 and about 9 stone.

Always been slim, eat shed loads, used to eat more than the 2 plasterer/body builders i used to work for.

Im just one of those lucky buggers that can eat what he wants and never seem to gain anything lol.

Although i did try the gym and weight gain shakes etc... to bulk up abit, that didnt work either.


----------



## Paulo

_I know what you mean Adam....

5ft 6ins

8st 8lbs

BMI 19.2

Work out 3-4 times a week, so got decent muscle/definition....

Can't put weight on no matter what I try.....:wall:_


----------



## jonezy

well im 5ft 9 and weigh 22st... im a prop! tbh my doc told me i was well obese!!! cheeky bastid  we should get a DW Rugby team going, 10s rugby anyone lol


----------



## alipman

5ft 10", 11st 2lb.
Was 13 12 last year.

Its funny that now I am in the ok/healthy range that people say that I look gaunt.
But we when these tables were created perhaps most people were like this?

No that I am thinner I think its people getting used to my thin look.


----------



## Huw

Turns out I suffer from bulimia amnesia, I forget to throw up after eating. 

My doctor was shocked when he weighed me a few weeks back, I had to get back on the scales so he could double check my weight. He thought I was around 17st, I was 20st 4lbs, not so good when I'm 6' tall. 

By cutting out (some) of the crap in my diet I've lost over a stone in 3 weeks. According to the doc I need to get down to 13st 6lb. Can't see that happening, as I'm big boned in the stomach & ****.


----------



## Bod42

5' 9" 16 & Half Stone

Someone has probably already said this but that Chart is basically a BMI chart and its about as much use as a CO$K flavoured lolly pop. Its just the chart the doctors use to call everyone who lifts weights or is a sports person fat.

One of my best mates is 4 stones lighter than me but has zero muscle and has a big belly with all his fat stored around his organs from a poor diet which is very dangerous. Using fat calipers he has a highr Body Fat % than me but when we go to the doctors they say he's healthy but always give me a lecture about how weights are bad for you and I should do more running to lose weight when actually its the total opposite, the human body is suppose to lift heavy things and not supposed to run long distances.

At 5'9" it recommends that I should be between 9 & 12 stone. I'm sorry but a full grown man at that height being 9 stone and classed as healthy is crazy and they wonder why people have eating problems these days when thats the recommendations being given.

Some doctors have now chagned to waist measurements instead but this is just as useless. 2 people with exactly the same fat measurements but one is larger built natarally then they will sow fatter using this method.


----------



## kempe

Matt. said:


> Roughly and i'm slightly embarrassed.
> 
> 6' Just under 16 Stone.
> 
> On the border line of Obese? WTF?


Haha Im 6.3 and Im at 125kg which is about 19 stone :lol:


----------

